
A tech startup for cops predicts future crimes - stephgonnasteph
https://timeline.com/a-tech-startup-for-cops-predicts-future-crimes-f7cd1070047a#.hpvqklfiu
======
pklausler
> If you put police in one area and they do a lot of arrests, that becomes a
> high-crime area. Because crime rate isn’t who does stuff, it’s who gets
> caught.

Nonsense. Any area with a lot of _reported crimes_ is a high-crime area,
arrests or no.

